
Is running ads on a programming blog worth it? - pvsukale3
http://danluu.com/blog-ads/
======
vectorEQ
it might scare away some users. also some ad providers don't provide proper
checking of what content they serve, so if you chose to serve ads, be a bit
picky with the ad companies that you can use to do so as malicious scripts
comming of your blog will definatly scare people away.... on the other hand, i
do support people making a little earning of their blogs, so i don't use ad
block, where a lot of people will be indifferent to your decision as their ad
block will take care of things.

I would say in the end it doesn't really matter what you pick, though if you
think it's a nice little extra at the end of month or year, why not :) little
compensation for your efforts / sharing doesn't hurt!

(some pages just slap some adds in the footer or so, so the main content is
always displayed first, and the user doesn't have to dodge ads anywhere on the
page if they want to click stuff..).

------
Cozumel
Another alternative you might consider is an affiliate program, ads can and
most likely will be blocked by an ad blocker and even if they're not you won't
make that much anyway, but an affiliate banner you put on your site won't be
blocked and might drive some revenue.

